# [Pedido] Liberia para Proteus Ares Conector de alimentacion tipo Jack



## Mick Thomson (Ene 10, 2014)

Que tal un saludo..

Bueno desde hace tiempo ando buscando la libreria para el power jack como este..


para proteus Ares y hasta el momento no eh logrado conseguirla y eh intentado crearlo yo mismo pero no lo eh logrado espero alguien por ahi cuente con una libreria y me la pueda proporcionar..

de antemano gracias y saludoa


----------

